# Kissimmee - yarn stores



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

My daughter is going to Florida with her family and has promised to look out for ladder yarn for me. There are lots of yarns advertised on the internet which are not available in the UK and she is willing to have a look around on my behalf (one way to escape on her own for a few hours). She will not want to spend for ever on this task and we were wondering if anyone can recommend the best place to head for. She will have transport. And has promised to leave space in her luggage on the return journey. Any advice would be appreciated. I will start saving up now!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I know Walmart was good for fabric


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I live in Florida and rarely see ladder yarns in the stores much anymore.

Ice has some online.
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/ladder-yarn - shipped from Oregon

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/ladder-yarn ebay UK

google ebay UK for ladder yarns and you will find several offers.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't see there being many LYS in Kissimmee, to be honest, but she may find branches of big box stores like Hobby Lobby. You could look up websites of the big name stores and see if they have the sort of thing you fancy. You may have to travel quite a distance for the shop you want in the US compared to here and she could spend quite a time travelling around in her search. Traffic can be heavy.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Tell her to go to Arabian Nights, it's worth the money! Kissimmee isn't a very big place, may be yarn store in Orlando. The south isn't big on yarn stores sad to say.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> I live in Florida and rarely see ladder yarns in the stores much anymore.
> 
> Ice has some online.
> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/ladder-yarn - shipped from Oregon
> ...


Thankyou for your interest. The links are very interesting. Shiny TRAIL, etc are the yarns I am interested in. The colours are very different to the yarn I can buy in the UK. I have had a quick look and the actual yarn is very reasonable, but the postage is rather expensive. That was the main reason for asking Louise (my daughter) to bring some home. I have bought from ebay UK and have been very pleased with my purchases, also Yarn Paradise in Turkey but always looking for something different. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

gapeach31781 said:


> Tell her to go to Arabian Nights, it's worth the money! Kissimmee isn't a very big place, may be yarn store in Orlando. The south isn't big on yarn stores sad to say.


Arabian Nights sounds interesting - is it a store?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Arabian Nights sounds interesting - is it a store?


It WAS a dinner attraction. It is closed.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/arabian-nights-dinner-attraction-kissimmee

There are some LYS in Orlando, but again, they would probably not carry ladder/trellis yarns. I really don't think it would be worth the effort. (I have lived in the Central Florida area since 1971.)

If looking for an experience, I would think CirqueDuSoleil or Blue Man Group.
http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/en/shows/lanouba/default.aspx

LYS near Kissimmee:
http://www.fourpurls.com/
http://www.theblacksheepshop.com/
http://www.knitmap.com/locations/needle-craft-world (Note: Store sign is listed as "Stitch-X", not Needle Craft World.)

On any of the links, have her call ahead and ask about their yarns.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I can't see there being many LYS in Kissimmee, to be honest, but she may find branches of big box stores like Hobby Lobby. You could look up websites of the big name stores and see if they have the sort of thing you fancy. You may have to travel quite a distance for the shop you want in the US compared to here and she could spend quite a time travelling around in her search. Traffic can be heavy.


I think you are right. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> It WAS a dinner attraction. It is closed.
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/arabian-nights-dinner-attraction-kissimmee
> 
> There are some LYS in Orlando, but again, they would probably not carry ladder/trellis yarns. I really don't think it would be worth the effort. (I have lived in the Central Florida area since 1971.)
> ...


Thank you for the information. I wish I was coming with her.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Try the World of Needle Crafts.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Munchn said:


> Try the World of Needle Crafts.


Thankyou. This seems like a good bet, even if they don't have what we are looking for it will be nice to visit and looks as though it will be near to hand..


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

You would find it cheaper to order ICE from their home base.



jmcret05 said:


> I live in Florida and rarely see ladder yarns in the stores much anymore.
> 
> Ice has some online.
> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/ladder-yarn - shipped from Oregon
> ...


----------

